# GPS watches



## Liam1984 (May 4, 2015)

Are they worth invested in or a gimmick


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2015)

Very popular as they give simple information , simple to user and relatively priced well 

Certainyl well worth it if looking for a GPS item to give you distance info


----------



## Liam1984 (May 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very popular as they give simple information , simple to user and relatively priced well 

Certainyl well worth it if looking for a GPS item to give you distance info
		
Click to expand...

What model would you recommend


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2015)

Liam1984 said:



			What model would you recommend
		
Click to expand...

See a lot have the Garmin S2 and the Skycaddie Linx - both simple to use and provide the necessary info 

Not sure on the subscription requirements for the Skycaddie though


----------



## Liam1984 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks I'll look into them


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2015)

At the moment the Golf Buddy WT4 is the best value watch out there IMO, I'm going on looks and amount of accurate, relevant data without the need for a subscription. Build quality is superb and it's stupidly simple to use, definitely worth a serious consideration if I were in your boots.


----------



## Liam1984 (May 4, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			At the moment the Golf Buddy WT4 is the best value watch out there IMO, I'm going on looks and amount of accurate, relevant data without the need for a subscription. Build quality is superb and it's stupidly simple to use, definitely worth a serious consideration if I were in your boots.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Bigfoot (May 4, 2015)

I have been using a WT4 after winning it in a draw at my club. I have found it to be excellent. You can get all sorts of hazard distance data but I tend to stay with the basics. The only problem is if you stray from the fairway you should be on. The gps then swaps to that hole if you are looking for a ball for a while.  You then have to tell it to go back to the hole you want. That is minor though and others may do the same.
I received it just as my sky caddies battery failed and I do miss the bigger screen but the watch is just a bit more convenient sat on my wrist.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2015)

If you want simple yardages (front, middle and back) they are excellent. Well worth looking into


----------



## stevelev (May 4, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			At the moment the Golf Buddy WT4 is the best value watch out there IMO, I'm going on looks and amount of accurate, relevant data without the need for a subscription. Build quality is superb and it's stupidly simple to use, definitely worth a serious consideration if I were in your boots.
		
Click to expand...




Bigfoot said:



			I have been using a WT4 after winning it in a draw at my club. I have found it to be excellent. You can get all sorts of hazard distance data but I tend to stay with the basics. The only problem is if you stray from the fairway you should be on. The gps then swaps to that hole if you are looking for a ball for a while.  You then have to tell it to go back to the hole you want. That is minor though and others may do the same.
I received it just as my sky caddies battery failed and I do miss the bigger screen but the watch is just a bit more convenient sat on my wrist.
		
Click to expand...

I third these recommendations. I won one from an online comp, the battery life is good, gives loads of info, and like the above say they are so simple to use.

If you shop around you will get them for a decent price. I think they retail around Â£170


----------



## J5MBF (May 4, 2015)

I've got a garmin S3 and love it. So simple, almost weightless. Gets a signal quickly, doesn't skip holes if you venture off the fairway. Can keep score and download to pc or measure distance. Love mine.


----------



## c_greengrass (May 6, 2015)

Yep I've got a Garmin S3 too and highly recommend.  No effort to use, just switch on and select the course and away you go.  Distances to front/middle/back are very useful, particularly on away courses but use it on the home course too.  Even a help on par 3's where the tee moves up and back.

Oh, and new to the forum - hello everyone!


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2015)

People keep mentioning [accuracy], if that is key then where you play and how much you play at various other courses means there should only be 1 choice, a SkyCaddie, because we (yes I work for them) have visited and updated over 250 courses this term so far and will continue to visit courses when informed of changes that require addressing, anything else in your hand or on your wrist is simply out of date and could be for many years as it only relies on Ariel imagery that's updated by a third party, which those companies as mentioned above have no control on, and before anyone says it, there are many devices in the SkyCaddie range that do not require a subscription, but for what I see people spending on here, an annual fee for guaranteed accuracy for wherever you may play in the world is a small price to pay, IMHO.


----------



## NWJocko (May 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			People keep mentioning [accuracy], if that is key then where you play and how much you play at various other courses means there should only be 1 choice, a SkyCaddie, because we (yes I work for them) have visited and updated over 250 courses this term so far and will continue to visit courses when informed of changes that require addressing, anything else in your hand or on your wrist is simply out of date and could be for many years as it only relies on Ariel imagery that's updated by a third party, which those companies as mentioned above have no control on, and before anyone says it, there are many devices in the SkyCaddie range that do not require a subscription, but for what I see people spending on here, an annual fee for guaranteed accuracy for wherever you may play in the world is a small price to pay, IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

For some people maybe Robin but it isn't enough of a draw for me to carry on paying my subscription....

I'm another with a GolfBuddy WT4 watch and I really like it, does exactly what I need I to.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			For some people maybe Robin but it isn't enough of a draw for me to carry on paying my subscription....

I'm another with a GolfBuddy WT4 watch and I really like it, does exactly what I need I to.
		
Click to expand...

As I clearly stated, if you play at a small number of local courses all the time and if they haven't had any significant changes, then you can afford to have something that isn't religiously updated on an ongoing basis.  If you play new courses and travel around a bit, then having something that's potentially inaccurate is pointless IMO.


----------



## NWJocko (May 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			As I clearly stated, if you play at a small number of local courses all the time and if they haven't had any significant changes, then you can afford to have something that isn't religiously updated on an ongoing basis.  If you play new courses and travel around a bit, then having something that's potentially inaccurate is pointless IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I do travel around and play.

I still have my eyes 

I'm more interested in yardages when going for the green, rarely look at distance of things off the tee so makes small difference to me.

I get that's Skycaddies selling point and fair to play to you as it seems a lot of effort goes into accuracy just not enough benefit for me to justify paying a yearly charge.


----------



## chellie (May 6, 2015)

I'm happy with my Linx watch. Haven't paid for the extra sub though. Probably would if I could see a demo of it all on another Linx watch though.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I do travel around and play.

I still have my eyes 

I'm more interested in yardages when going for the green, rarely look at distance of things off the tee so makes small difference to me.

I get that's Skycaddies selling point and fair to play to you as it seems a lot of effort goes into accuracy just not enough benefit for me to justify paying a yearly charge.
		
Click to expand...

I understand that and except your opinion, however, of the 35+ courses I did just over the winter in the Midlands area alone 20% of them had hole order changes and over 50% of them had new greens (moved) along with new or moved greenside bunkers, some had introduced complete new holes and now had winter & summer cards, so, not minor changes like ditches across fairways that you may see or new tee boxes etc, these are hazards that can and will cost you shots if you rely on the yardages and details that are not correct and you can't see them!  Many links courses and some hilly parkland courses have blind tee shots, nothing worse when you've travelled and spent good money getting to these courses and paying green fees or competition fees to be out of the competition immediately because your in a pot/fairway bunker that you couldn't see on your outdated GPS!

I was just highlighting more than anything that people were using the word accuracy as a bench mark, well every course I updated over the winter will not be accurate on any other device for possibly years and as such thought that needed highlighting :smirk:


----------



## MarkA (May 6, 2015)

Last time I was out in Portugal Skycaddie were mapping a course i was playing the guy was out on for foot with the receiver mapping all the hazards with considerable attention to detail. That said I think the subscription fees are a rip off as the costs should be built in to the device you are buying.
Ps I use a Garmin s3 i moved from a Sky Caddie Hand Held just because the Garmin ins quicker to use and theres no fees


----------



## Beezerk (May 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			People keep mentioning [accuracy], if that is key then where you play and how much you play at various other courses means there should only be 1 choice, a SkyCaddie, because we (yes I work for them) have visited and updated over 250 courses this term so far and will continue to visit courses when informed of changes that require addressing, anything else in your hand or on your wrist is simply out of date and could be for many years as it only relies on Ariel imagery that's updated by a third party, which those companies as mentioned above have no control on, and before anyone says it, there are many devices in the SkyCaddie range that do not require a subscription, but for what I see people spending on here, an annual fee for guaranteed accuracy for wherever you may play in the world is a small price to pay, IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Skycaddie looked like a lovely watch but having to pay Â£30 a year to use the same functions as the Golf Buddy was the clincher really. I've played quite a few courses lately, including the new one at Ramside and the WT4 has always deadly accurate. As far as I'm aware Golf Buddy and Skycaddie (not sure about the others) use the same GPS technology which gives an accurate position wherever you are in relation to the hole.

For me Skycaddie have missed a trick by continuing to ask for subscriptions when the majority of other devices give the same level of info for free.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Skycaddie looked like a lovely watch but having to pay Â£30 a year to use the same functions as the Golf Buddy was the clincher really. I've played quite a few courses lately, including the new one at Ramside and the WT4 has always deadly accurate. *As far as I'm aware Golf Buddy and Skycaddie (not sure about the others) use the same GPS technology* which gives an accurate position wherever you are in relation to the hole.

*For me Skycaddie have missed a trick by continuing to ask for subscriptions when the majority of other devices give the same level of info for free*.
		
Click to expand...

No we definitely don't!

It is impossible for any other device and especially GB to give the same level of info, the 250+ plus courses which were all updated over the winter are testament to that, they were all revisited and those changes walked by mappers like myself, every other device will only be updated when the third party they use for arial imagery decides to update their software, as such all those devises will not be accurate in relation to all those changes we updated of which some changes are considerable!


----------



## davemc1 (May 6, 2015)

I have the plain old simple s1. Can't recommend it enough, front middle back. Not sure you need much else.

plus I've noticed I can get 2 rounds out of it now, I'm sure when I got it it'd last about 32/34 holes. Strange


----------



## NWJocko (May 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			No we definitely don't!

It is impossible for any other device and especially GB to give the same level of info, the 250+ plus courses which were all updated over the winter are testament to that, they were all revisited and those changes walked by mappers like myself, every other device will only be updated when the third party they use for arial imagery decides to update their software, as such all those devises will not be accurate in relation to all those changes we updated of which some changes are considerable!
		
Click to expand...

You've misunderstood Robin.

Re the "technology" he's right, GolfBuddy gives you a dynamic front/middle/back same as Skycaddie. I.e. if you drive miles to the right, the yardage on the GolfBuddy and Skycaddie is the front/middle/back as you look directly at the green whereas Bushnell and Garmin give you front/middle/back as fixed points from directly down the hole regardless of where you are on the course :thup:

Was one of the main reasons I went for the GolfBuddy watch, given how all over the show I usually am! 

Nobody other than Skycaddie offers the ground mapping and frequency of updates though, you are correct in that.


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			You've misunderstood Robin.

Re the "technology" he's right, GolfBuddy gives you a dynamic front/middle/back same as Skycaddie. I.e. if you drive miles to the right, the yardage on the GolfBuddy and Skycaddie is the front/middle/back as you look directly at the green whereas Bushnell and Garmin give you front/middle/back as fixed points from directly down the hole regardless of where you are on the course :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I meant, was a long day at work yesterday  I like how it knows the exact yardage from wherever I am on the course in effect.


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2015)

Have a look at the Bushnell Neo XS.
I have one, and love it.
Distances to front, middle and back... along with distances to hazards (up to 4 per hole) plus a wealth of other information too.
Nice and light, and the battery lasts ages (and ages!). I had a Garmin S1 prior to this and it would conk out half way into a second round.
This one is still going strong after 18, with 3 of it's 4 charging "bars" still showing. I have no doubt it will manage 36, maybe even 54.
No subscription fees either!
Can be purchased from around Â£130.00 online if you shop around.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			You've misunderstood Robin.

Re the "technology" he's right, GolfBuddy gives you a dynamic front/middle/back same as Skycaddie. I.e. if you drive miles to the right, the yardage on the GolfBuddy and Skycaddie is the front/middle/back as you look directly at the green whereas Bushnell and Garmin give you front/middle/back as fixed points from directly down the hole regardless of where you are on the course :thup:

Was one of the main reasons I went for the GolfBuddy watch, given how all over the show I usually am! 

Nobody other than Skycaddie offers the ground mapping and frequency of updates though, you are correct in that.
		
Click to expand...

OK, they have a similar dynamic view feature but there are also many other attributes the SkyCaddie has over its [competitors], especially the IntelliGreen feature which features the green not only in any position you are approaching from but also shows any false fronts, run offs, tiers etc, this is far in advance to the basic static dynamic view of an approach to a green with front, middle & back as our green physically moves so its [true] shape and actual green measurements along with all its contours are relevant to where you are coming in from.   

https://youtu.be/xRnGk7NQQEU

https://youtu.be/qJDFiM6-NCQ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			OK, they have a similar dynamic view feature but there are also many other attributes the SkyCaddie has over its [competitors], especially the IntelliGreen feature which features the green not only in any position you are approaching from but also shows any false fronts, run offs, tiers etc, this is far in advance to the basic static dynamic view of an approach to a green with front, middle & back as our green physically moves so its [true] shape and actual green measurements along with all its contours are relevant to where you are coming in from.   

https://youtu.be/xRnGk7NQQEU

https://youtu.be/qJDFiM6-NCQ

Click to expand...

Are they features you need to pay a subscription for and how much is it ?


----------



## NWJocko (May 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			OK, they have a similar dynamic view feature but there are also many other attributes the SkyCaddie has over its [competitors], especially the IntelliGreen feature which features the green not only in any position you are approaching from but also shows any false fronts, run offs, tiers etc, this is far in advance to the basic static dynamic view of an approach to a green with front, middle & back as our green physically moves so its [true] shape and actual green measurements along with all its contours are relevant to where you are coming in from.   

https://youtu.be/xRnGk7NQQEU

https://youtu.be/qJDFiM6-NCQ

Click to expand...

I'm really not trying to put Skycaddie down Robin!

Do you use the intelligreen function? I'm not sure im consistent enough for it to be a game changer for me tbh but then I've never tried it.

My watch has a green function that you can move the pin around but would never use it!!


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I'm really not trying to put Skycaddie down Robin!

Do you use the intelligreen function? I'm not sure im consistent enough for it to be a game changer for me tbh but then I've never tried it.

My watch has a green function that you can move the pin around but would never use it!![/QUOTE

I know yoyr not, I'm just highlighting where our technology and current features on some devices is more advanced and can benefit those that want to take advantage of them.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 7, 2015)

Recently I bought a Garmin s2 which was good but didn't show hazards from the tee, just distances to layup points, it did have the measure my sot functions though. So I swapped it in AG for a Tom Tom which does show hazards, bunkers ditches ponds etc, but doesn't have the measure my shot function, so now I'm going to swap it for a Golfbuddy WT4 which does do hazards and does do measure my shot! Hopefully this will be the one I stick with!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2015)

As Robin (Fish) is aware I have worked with Garmin and recently changed to a Skycaddie watch, I believe there is confusion when people talk about accuracy (not everyone) GPS accuracy is virtually the same as they all use the same satellites, Course information accuracy though is were Sky caddie win hands down, because as Robin says they are the only ones to actually walk the course, there updates come from physical collection, everyone else use satellite imagery and some satellite imagery in parts of the UK is 5-10 years old, no problem if there have been no changes. If anyone would like aperfect example of this have alook at Sharpley Springs Golf Club, I played it on Game Golf and found that the imagery they use for editing still shows the Quarry that was filled in 8 years ago, apparently my tee shots missed a few fairways that day!!


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2015)

I played Sharpley in December and my wt4 worked perfectly. Nice course as well albeit a touch frozen lol.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I played Sharpley in December and my wt4 worked perfectly. Nice course as well albeit a touch frozen lol.
		
Click to expand...

On GG mate, you get no on course info, it was the ariel imagery post round! &#128515;


----------



## KhalJimbo (May 11, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting one a GPS Watch since I am terrible with judging distances. I currently use an App on my phone but find it a real pain to keep track of it, I like using it for scoring as I like having the info but I can always update scoring separately. 

So far I have narrowed it down to SkyCaddie and Bushnell. Not a fan of the fact that SkyCaddie have membership fee's but at Â£30 a year it's not too bad. 

Does anyone have any advice on these two brands? Pro's\Con's of each?


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			I'm thinking of getting one a GPS Watch since I am terrible with judging distances. I currently use an App on my phone but find it a real pain to keep track of it, I like using it for scoring as I like having the info but I can always update scoring separately. 

So far I have narrowed it down to SkyCaddie and Bushnell. Not a fan of the fact that SkyCaddie have membership fee's but at Â£30 a year it's not too bad. 

Does anyone have any advice on these two brands? Pro's\Con's of each?
		
Click to expand...

You only need pay the skcaddie fee if you want the extra's. I've got the Linx without the fees and am very happy with it.


----------

